# 12" + 4/21/09 Keweenaw UP



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

Started sunday night and its still going. All of the snow up here had melted last friday with 60-70 degree temps, then this came. 1 last plow...maybe. This stuff is soooo wet and heavy!


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

more


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

last few (sorry for the weird sizes)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I hate that wet stuff. Give me 2 feet of fluff any day.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice pics looks like fun


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

That makes me want to load up the snowmobile & make the 7 hour drive! I would imagine they close they trails up there by April 15 tho, but who knows, it is kind of it's own little world UP there!


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

jomama45;778225 said:


> That makes me want to load up the snowmobile & make the 7 hour drive! I would imagine they close they trails up there by April 15 tho, but who knows, it is kind of it's own little world UP there!


LOL, was thinking the same thing. They are forecasting 62 degrees for that area by Thursday!


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

Trails closed on March 31, but I know now one would give you any trouble. 

Taking a break right now, but just remeasured and we're up to 16" of wet heavy hard to pile snow!!

payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What were the snow totals so far up there?


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

grandview;778242 said:


> What were the snow totals so far up there?


This puts us at around 290" for the season


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

ChevYooper;778252 said:


> This puts us at around 290" for the season


Thats awesome! ChevYooper, do you happen to have a picture of the "snow scale" from that state park in your area? Hopefully you know what I'm talking about. I used to have a picture of it from snowmobiling a few years ago, but cant find it!


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

ChevYooper, that's exactly what I was talking about. Kind of puts things into perspective. Where exactly is that? I'm thinking around LacLaBelle?


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

Its just north of Mohawk


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Very cool pics, yeah we finally took off our tailgate spreader off the dump a sad day


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

wow that measuring stick there is pretty cool, wish tug hill had one


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a lot of snow, holy.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Dave. There's pics of your new truck. I've never seen one with a blower on the front.


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

How the heck do your transmissions last up there..that is HEAVY SNOW. I know what that have stuff pushes like..at about 8inches..and my god does it not want to move....Piling it? Forget it


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics chevy290 inchs i have to add up 15 years to get that total:crying:*


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a Ford


----------

